# help I need to make some changes: monthly hosting fees and ecommerce fees too high



## moonlakevintage (Feb 24, 2007)

ok. here's my story. I started using Yahoo sitebuilder and use their mechant sevice account . Build it and they will come!!! But with no marketing, more work was needed to be done. So here is my monthly cost for my site. yahoo $39.95+ merchant services through yahoo to process credit cars $37.00 + from my bank $5.00 because I haven't maintained a high enough business account balance. Totaling $81.95 to which I think is to much. So I dropped the credit card processing and switched to paypal. $42.00 gone. Does anyone have advice to who I can switch webhosting to that is more affordable.... Don't get me wrong yahoo has been good but the cost is alittle high my new business/hobby. any advice?


----------



## MM76 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: help I need to make some changes.*

Have you look at godaddy yet? I think they have a website builder and hosting starting at $5.00 a month, and a shopping cart plus hosting starting at $8.00 or $9.00 a month. 

Not to sure how good thier services are... but seem to be alot cheaper.


----------



## moonlakevintage (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: help I need to make some changes.*

hey thanks I'll check them out. I hope to trim my cost until I can get my sales up. thanks again. james


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

I am just starting out, but I am paying 3.75 a month at 1and1.com. I'm using PrintMojo and I'm currently working on integrating my site into PrintMojo's shopping cart.

So, even when the site is up and running, my total overhead will be about 4 bucks a month (+ inventory ordering). 


That may not have helped you much, but it's an example.

Also, try looking at Google Checkout as a PayPal alternative if you want.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi James,

This not the cheapest, but it has a lot of good features. I use it with a PayPal business account and I find the total financial costs reasonable.

Web Hosting by iPowerWeb 

Good Luck on finding a solution.

Bill M


----------



## chigirl (May 21, 2007)

CypherNinja said:


> I am just starting out, but I am paying 3.75 a month at 1and1.com. I'm using PrintMojo and I'm currently working on integrating my site into PrintMojo's shopping cart.
> 
> So, even when the site is up and running, my total overhead will be about 4 bucks a month (+ inventory ordering).
> 
> ...


I have been looking at 1&1 also. I will definately
be registering my domains with them, but my 
Bro-in-law owns a web hosting company so I 
thought I'd grab some webspace with the family 
discount. Have you used any of there web building 
software? Are you using the family package for 
your business? Do you have comit to and pay for 
a year upfront? 

BTW, should I register every possible combination
of my t-shirt company Example...ts, ....tees..., tshirts...., 
to protect others from rerouting my business?


----------



## moonlakevintage (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for the tip on google check out james


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

chigirl said:


> I have been looking at 1&1 also. I will definately
> be registering my domains with them, but my
> Bro-in-law owns a web hosting company so I
> thought I'd grab some webspace with the family
> ...


I haven't messed around with their software much since I'm using Dreamweaver and my site will be pretty simple.

I'm using the 'Home' package here: 1&1 Internet Inc.  -  Web Hosting  - Hosting

And, I went with the whole kit and caboodle, so I'm in for a 2 year agreement (software package + reduced rates = 2 year agreement), but the pay cycles are for 6 months at a time.


----------



## NeoNiko (May 12, 2007)

Try Hosting-Review


----------

